# HEDGEHOG PAWS



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

THEY ARE DELIGHTFULLY SQUISHY AND I WANT TO SQUISH THEM. *A*

YES/YES?


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Um, I guess you could squish them lightly? I mean, don't hurt it.


----------



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

I won't be squishing them anymore after last night >A> I cleaned him and his wheel yesterday and this morning the wheel looks like I haven't cleaned it in a week. Think I'll start giving him a bi-weekly foot bath.

Sooooo squishy. Not like hamster paws at all! oAo

Of course, I squish the paws of any cat I am acquainted with too.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

Pahahaha! I find this so funny


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol They have the cutest little paws. Loken doesn't really let me touch them much but its cute when I catch him sleeping with one of the paws over his eyes.


----------



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

I was really surprised to find that hedgehog paws are so padded. I am such a fan now XD

I believe strongly in touching pets' paws a lot from the beginning, so that they get used to being handled there so that it's easier to inspect them and trim nails, so I'll be playing with Hedgeworth's feet as much as I can oAo I was actually able to trim an errant nail during his bath yesterday.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Mhmmm. Very squishy indeed. Trying to get Pixel used to her paws touched.


----------

